# Playpens vs. crates???



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Does anyone keep their baby or babies in a doggie playpen instead of a crate? I have 2 crates now and Mimi will be in a baby playpen when she arrives so I was thinking of buying an 8 panel playpen I saw on amazon so Leo, mojo, and Lola can all be together. 
I think it's called the iris 8 panel playpen, looks really great. It had 850 reviews and 4.5 stars. 
Thoughts??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

When Odie was a puppy, we crated during night but when we went out during the day we used a playpen, and I much prefer it to a crate, especially if you use pee pads. I used a metal one, but it was nice because I could decide what shape I wanted it to be in and could make sure her pee pad was far from her crate.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

We used the iris playpen for KC. It was great up until I found out she was a climber....omg she got out so many times. Altho u can buy a cover for the top that's like a mesh lol. She cried and cried and cried in there...but eventually got used to it and she looovveddd using it as a safe spot


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks girls!! I think it would be better for my crew. 
Pidge, I read that too, the climbing out but I think the 8 panel is taller than than the 4. Which do you have? Can you post a pic?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I used a playpen for all of mine when they first came home. They slept in it at night and when I couldn't supervise them. At 6 months they were gated to the back part of my home, with visual access to the living area. I would bring them in the living area for play time several times a day. Jade still uses her playpen and loves it. It's a small portable, baby playpen. It holds her bed, and potty pad. There is also room for toys and food bowls. I used the teensy ferret bowls for food and water. They are all scheduled fed now. Started that around 1 year old. 

I use the adult bed liners for potty pads. Same thing just longer. 2 will completely line the bottom of the playpen. I just tuck the ends under. That way there is no way for TT to get on the cushion in the playpen.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The breeder I got Jade from used these for her puppies. 

http://deesays.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/94115_PT900-Playpen.jpg


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I plan on reusing the baby playpen from Leo for Mimi and I had it set up similar to the way you did for Jade. 

I like that one in the pic, but I need a rectangle one that's bigger so all 3 and eventually 4 can fit inside comfortably with a potty pad and water. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I used this one:









Now we use this:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> I used this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the second one! But that may be too big for the space I was looking to use it in!! It looks really heavy duty!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

These are the two that I love!! Both made by Richell but they're about $250 and up. 


















This is the one on amazon I was thinking about 



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It is. My littlest has springs for back legs and could jump (not climb. JUMP.) out of the other. That pic is actually 1.5 of them put together. One just looks like this:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> These are the two that I love!! Both made by Richell but they're about $250 and up.


I LOVE this one!!!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I had the 8 panel Iris pen for a lil while. I don't remember if the girls could climb over it. Bella is a climber and Izzie is a jumper. 
As you can see the kids were having fun with it, and you can see lil Izzie when she was younger with her glowing eyes in there.









I love that one that you have jesuschick!! Link?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

New Black 8 Panel 40" Heavy Duty Pet Playpen Dog Exercise Pen Cat Fence B | eBay


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

TLI said:


> I LOVE this one!!!


I love the wooden one as well!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I found the wooden one in black, which would match my decor perfectly! It's $220 with free shipping (cheapest I can find!) 

What does everyone think?



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

The black one Karen posted is the one i used when i brought my boys home. I didn't want to separate them by putting them in different crates but didn't want to put them both in one cage. So I put together two of those play pens and made one big one. That way they had enough room to play and could still be together. Inside of the playpen i put a medium sized plastic crate as a den like area for them to sleep. It worked out pretty well and they seemed to love it.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I found the wooden one in black, which would match my decor perfectly! It's $220 with free shipping (cheapest I can find!)
> 
> What does everyone think?


These look very nice!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks girls!! I think it would be better for my crew.
> Pidge, I read that too, the climbing out but I think the 8 panel is taller than than the 4. Which do you have? Can you post a pic??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


it's this one. way too easy to climb LOL


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> it's this one. way too easy to climb LOL


You have that set up sooo cute!!! I love it, but I can see how easy it would be to get out of it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

We have a few of the 4 panel Iris pens. Hubby has made covers for them but Iris do sell mesh covers for them as well for you with climbers. The ones who are penned are not climbers but I like to play it safe. I love them myself. Easy to move, portable, light weight, easy to clean & I love the door feature as well.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I will say the Richell one is likely very nice quality. I don't have a playpen but we do gate the pups into the laudry room when we are at work or leave and when can't take them with us. I got a red oak Richell gate that matches our red oak hardwood floors wonderfully. I too wanted something that would blend into the decor. You may already disregarded the Richell one though!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> I will say the Richell one is likely very nice quality. I don't have a playpen but we do gate the pups into the laudry room when we are at work or leave and when can't take them with us. I got a red oak Richell gate that matches our red oak hardwood floors wonderfully. I too wanted something that would blend into the decor. You may already disregarded the Richell one though!


It's still my top contender! After work I am going to measure the space i plan on putting it in to see if it will work for that room. Hopefully it does and I can order it tonight! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

I put Stella in a playpen/exercise pen type thing when I first got her, but she's a climber. She also had too much room, so she started to pee in there... I ended up switching out for a crate.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I got my gate from Amazon too! 

BTW Prince's collar came today. I put an extra hole in in and it fits, it is a little tighter than I like though. I think they strech out a wee bit so that would help. The very narrow size would be great for your puppy.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

thatrandomgirl said:


> I put Stella in a playpen/exercise pen type thing when I first got her, but she's a climber. She also had too much room, so she started to pee in there... I ended up switching out for a crate.


Mine are in crates now and I think Leo has a hard time holding his potty while we are gone at work bc there have been days when I come home and he's peed his bed accidentally. I need it to have enough space for a big bed and potty pads so he doesn't go on his bed if he has to. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> I got my gate from Amazon too!
> 
> BTW Prince's collar came today. I put an extra hole in in and it fits, it is a little tighter than I like though. I think they strech out a wee bit so that would help. The very narrow size would be great for your puppy.


I'm so happy the collar fits him! Yay!!

I was going to order from amazon but I found it much cheaper on dogbedsandcrates.com with free shipping!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

this is when she was gettin out completely while i was at work








and when i realized she loved sleepin and playin on her back LOL


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> I found the wooden one in black, which would match my decor perfectly! It's $220 with free shipping (cheapest I can find!)
> 
> What does everyone think?
> 
> ...


I absolutely love this one too!!!


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 24, 2013)

I have used both, I have the grey plastic one mischa is in it right now with her food, pee pads toys and whelping box in my bedroom days away from giving birth. they are great cause you can use them inside or outside.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Angelbaby said:


> I have used both, I have the grey plastic one mischa is in it right now with her food, pee pads toys and whelping box in my bedroom days away from giving birth. they are great cause you can use them inside or outside.


i have to say...ur siggy is TINY! just wanted to let u know :lol:


----------



## Springhillsarah (Dec 20, 2012)

I have the Iris one and I bought the extender panels -all from Amazon. The kids use potty pads but its hit and miss. So I also have a tarp under the play pen for any accidents. The girls love their playpen and they sleep together in their bed in there.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Springhillsarah said:


> I have the Iris one and I bought the extender panels -all from Amazon. The kids use potty pads but its hit and miss. So I also have a tarp under the play pen for any accidents. The girls love their playpen and they sleep together in their bed in there.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your signature is so cute!

I have play pens for my two. They are ferret play pens so the bars are mostly vertical to prevent climbing out and also spaced very closely together.


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 24, 2013)

I know the siggy is small but my developmentaly handicap neice made it and I will resize it but she's proud of it and so am i.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I use the Iris 4 panel one. The 8 panel would be great for a 'crowd'!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Update: Bryan did not like the iris pen so that was a no go. Once I did some measuring, I realized the rishell black gate/pen was 1.5" too tall and would not fit under the window ledge, which would look kinda odd. 

So after more research, I found an expandable pen by the same company. It expands from 35-60" (its 30" wide)to fit any space and comes with a floor tray too. Also, it is about an inch shorter than the window ledge! Yay!!

I think all 4 can fit comfortably with a little room for pee pads!












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

